# Ride Suggestions In SW England



## philster (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm coming over from the US and would like to rent a bike and spend a day in England's southwest. Does anyone have a spot to recomend which is within a couple hours of London? Thanks for any ideas you can provide.


----------



## SBirch (Jun 11, 2006)

Unless you're driving very fast you're not going to get to the SW in 2 hours. I'd definitely recommend the Quantock Hills though. It's my personal favourite in the SW, definitely better than Exmoor, Dartmoor and Haldon. There's so many trails across the small area that to make the most of it you'd want a local to show you around but if you're on your own the good news is it's hard to get lost.
Otherwise you could go to some of the man made trails in South Wales (Afan or Cwmcarn are your best bets) as they aren't really any further away.


----------



## gfunk (Nov 27, 2007)

There are some great areas to ride within and hour or so of London. I would try the North Downs near Dorking, head to Leith Hill for some great trails. Also Swinley Forest near Bracknell which is near the M4 motorway and should be easy to find.

Hope this helps.


----------



## supertee (Nov 4, 2007)

gfunk said:


> There are some great areas to ride within and hour or so of London. I would try the North Downs near Dorking, head to Leith Hill for some great trails. Also Swinley Forest near Bracknell which is near the M4 motorway and should be easy to find.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Can definately back this up. Leith/pitch hill is awsome. I ride there once a week and I ride Swinley in Bracknell a couple of times a weeks Both superb!!

The SW is about 4 hours from London. Have only really been to Haldon but that was very good too.


----------



## Papalazarou (Sep 8, 2006)

SBirch said:


> Unless you're driving very fast you're not going to get to the SW in 2 hours. I'd definitely recommend the Quantock Hills though. It's my personal favourite in the SW, definitely better than Exmoor, Dartmoor and Haldon. There's so many trails across the small area that to make the most of it you'd want a local to show you around but if you're on your own the good news is it's hard to get lost.
> Otherwise you could go to some of the man made trails in South Wales (Afan or Cwmcarn are your best bets) as they aren't really any further away.


I'm with you on most of your advice, but I live on Exmoor and ride both Exmoor and the Quantocks and IMO Exmoor has a lot more to offer; bigger hills, longer descents, better scenery and certainly more diversity. 
I'm not sure where you rode, but like the Quantocks it's one of those places you need to know well to get the best from it. I see a lot of trail riders standing around with maps after taking a road descent by accident or after climbing the wrong way up a fantastic down hill.

I ride every week with about 12-15 other guys, some of which live really close to the Quantocks and out of the whole year we only spend a couple of months there. 
Don't get me wrong, there are some stellar trails out there but it's not got the soul of the Exmoor coastal trails.

You're spot on about South Wales though. If I were in London that's where I'd aim for.

Cheers,

James.


----------



## 5c0tty (Dec 30, 2007)

Give Dan or Roger a call at Head for the Hill In Dorking Surrey they have a great range of top spec bike from Nicolai, Trek, Gary Fisher, Dialed and more that they hire out and would be able to give you maps and route ideas to get you into some of the best riding in the South. 

What sort of riding would you like to do when you are here in the UK as we have a large range you just need to know where to go. If im around I would be happy to get the boys and girls out and show you round.

By train we are only 45 mins from London but you have to go a long way further to beat our trails.

Regards Scott


----------



## DG-atr (Aug 16, 2007)

Got to add Box hill is fun if you can get thier early enough to come down the grass, its really a foot path but it is fun to go down. I normaly do it in the evening 4 of us with lights lots of fun!!

Dan at head for the hills is very helpfull.

If you do get here Ranmore is also a lot of fun at the moment with a little bit of mud...

Laters

Dom


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

EPPING FOREST!

Alright, so it's south-east, but parts of it are actually IN London. It's my backyard, almost literally. Miles of fast, rooty singletrack that's pretty empty on all but the warmest summer weekends. The best trails can take some finding, though.

Also, Penshurst (Kent) and Aston Hill (Chilterns) are excellent if you're more DH-oriented. All SE, within 1 hour of London.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Less than one hour from London on the train:

http://www.redlandstrails.org/

These used to be my back yard trails. A good mixture of fun.

These guys can rent you a mountain bike (albeit a beginners bike) and they are 5 minutes from the above mentioned trails.

http://www.nirvanacycles.com/

Cheers.


----------



## philster (Jan 23, 2008)

You folks have all been very helpful. Thank You!


----------



## crispycritter (Feb 22, 2008)

Mendips. There's cider here.:thumbsup:


----------



## hawkesm (Mar 4, 2008)

Jump on a train and get into south wales, Afan and Cwm Carn are good trail centres, or the whole of the Brecon Beacons are covered in trails. In fact better allow more than one day, don't bother with London, have some fun instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## Papalazarou (Sep 8, 2006)

hawkesm said:


> Jump on a train and get into south wales, Afan and Cwm Carn are good trail centres, or the whole of the Brecon Beacons are covered in trails. In fact better allow more than one day, don't bother with London, have some fun instead.:thumbsup:


I'd agree, the South Wales stuff is so accessible. however, if you make it to Exmoor, let me know and I'll show you the best trails.

Cheers,

James.


----------

